# Midi Drum Pad?



## Mike Fox (Sep 27, 2017)

For too long I've been slamming the keys on my midi controller. Time for an actual drum pad! It doesnt have to be fancy. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 27, 2017)

Keith McMilllen Boppad, $199
https://www.keithmcmillen.com/products/boppad/


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 27, 2017)

What do you plan to do with it? Anything complex won't work on most pads. That's partly due to the pad's response and how the samples behave (like if you try to roll it won't really work and it'll only really sound right if you use the rolling samples). 

I've tried a number of different products and haven't really found anything cheap that works beyond single hits that aren't too quiet. I've also tried the triggers that you put on real drums. 

The only things I've had work well are the really expensive Roland and Yamaha ones using only the built in sounds. I've heard that most of the hand percussion controllers work well and the new Sensory Percussion look interesting but are really expensive.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 27, 2017)

Maybe drum pad wasn't the right word. I was thinking something like this...
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...MImeGx1fPG1gIVBbnACh2_TwwUEAQYBSABEgJjo_D_BwE


----------



## TheNorseman (Sep 27, 2017)

I still kind of like using my mouse on percussions. I use my keyboard more for doodling melodies. I would never really find use for a drum pad. If you want the drum gear than by all means get one and bang them out.


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 28, 2017)

Mike, I recommend the KAT Percussion KTMP1. It responds well with drum sticks, handles all velocities beautifully, and even reproduces open rolls surprisingly well. It has only four pads, so you're not going to play a whole drum set on it, but it is really nice for recording a couple drums at a time. After playing a KTMP1 for ten seconds, I knew I'd _never_ go back to recording drum parts with a keyboard.

The great thing about recording with sticks on pads is that the recorded performance more naturally mimics a real drum performance, complete with the timing and velocity imperfections that make a drum parts come alive. Trying to edit in those imperfections after playing the drums on a keyboard isn't the same.


----------



## ZenFaced (Sep 28, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Keith McMilllen Boppad, $199
> https://www.keithmcmillen.com/products/boppad/



Thanks for sharing that! That thing is sweet. Just placed my pre-order!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 28, 2017)

welcome. 



ZenFaced said:


> Thanks for sharing that! That thing is sweet. Just placed my pre-order!


----------

